# [Sammelthread] Euer Feedback zur Ausgabe #255 (01/2022)



## PCGH_Richard (25. November 2021)

Grüßt euch, liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 01/2022 (#255)* ist ab Mittwoch, den 01. Dezember, im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits ab dem 26. November bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info (seid so nett und bleibt gesund, auch und insbesondere über die anstehende Weihnachtszeit).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, also haut gerne in die Tasten! 

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Dezember 2021)

Gibt es hier keine Meinung zum Heft?


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Dezember 2021)

Doch!  
Hab noch nicht alles durch, hab mich aber über deb VR Artikel sehr gefreut. Er deckt alle (für mich) wichtigen Aspekte sehr gut ab.


----------



## kleinemann (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe es ja noch nicht einmal ganz durchgelesen!
Doch es ist die beste Ausgabe seid vielen Jahren, weil jetzt endlich mal die TDP und Leistungsaufnahme zum ersten mal (wenn auch nur teilweise) mehr Gewichtung und Beachtung finden, so die kleineren und sparsameren Stromfresser plötzlich attraktiv werden!
Ich vermisse meinen 3 Jahre alten und sparsamen i9-9900T(35W), den kann ich in der Zeitschrift nicht zu anderen vergleichen, ist meine alte T-CPU denn so selten?
Genau so könnt ich aber auch die Intel 11.Gen Lückenfüller aus den Tests herausnehmen, denn ich glaube das nicht einmal 1% der Leser so eine Rakete haben oder werden sich noch eine zulegen.
Wie wäre es statt dessen Lieber exemplarisch den alten i9-8700 für alle älteren Intel CPU´s zum Vergleichen reinzunehmen? 
Viele Leser werden auch bestimmt noch einen Ryzen 5 3600 haben, der sollte bei euch auch noch mehr Beachtung bekommen und nicht den Alteisenstatus.
Ich würde mir mal einen reinen TDP limitierten Benchmark wünschen, wo jeder PC außer nur an der Steckdose zeigen kann, wieviele Fps/Bilder sie auf Augenhöhe im Verbrauch den noch auf den Bildschirm Zaubern kann.
Bringt soch auch mal einen Bios-Einstellungs-Guide zum Stromsparen, viele MB-Hersteller machen auf Default eh alle Sicherheits- und Stromsparfunktionen "aus", befeuern die CPU´s über Herstellerangabe Teilweise ohne Mehrleistung


----------



## Seppl-de (3. Dezember 2021)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich dem MIDI-Towertest. Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit aufgefallen, dass Lian Li komplett außer vorgelassen, obwohl die Qualität für sich spricht. Warum ist das so?


----------



## PCGH_Richard (3. Dezember 2021)

Seppl-de schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich dem MIDI-Towertest. Mir ist seit geraumer Zeit aufgefallen, dass Lian Li komplett außer vorgelassen, obwohl die Qualität für sich spricht. Warum ist das so?


Es kann vorkommen, dass manche Modelle zum Zeitpunkt nicht rechtzeitig verfügbar oder die Test-Plätze bereits gefüllt sind. Lian Li hatten wir in der Ausgabe 02/21 mit dem Lancoll II Mesh Performance als Preis-Leistungs-Tipp ausgezeichnet, nicht zuletzt wegen der hohen Qualität und dem attraktiven Preis (hier auch online als Plus-Artikel). Die Non-Performance-Variante haben wir auch in unserer Kaufberatung als Beispiel aufgelistet.

Für das nächste Midi-Roundup wäre eine Variante des PC-O11 bereits angedacht, allerdings freuen wir uns auch über andere konkrete Vorschläge! Sehr gerne auch anderen Input, Wünsche und Feedback in der *noch laufenden Gehäuse-Umfrage* da lassen.


----------



## MDJ (10. Dezember 2021)

Die Tests zu AlderLake waren schonmal interessant! Was mich bezüglich der Temperaturen interessieren würde: Was kann man da noch mit Undervolting an Temperatur  einsparen? Bei früheren Generationen ging ja noch ganz gut was. Oder kommen solche Tests erst, wenn die non-K Modelle bei euch sind? Da ist es ja ebenfalls interessant.
Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Dezember 2021)

Undervolting wird sicherlich ein Thema weren. Denn es zeichnet sich ab, dass das für nach Weihnachten geplante Tuning-Special zumindest beim i9-12900K nicht viel zu Overclocking wird sagen können.


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/noctua-passiver-nh-p1-ist-mit-alder-lake-kompatibel.613608/


----------



## Merkor (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier richtig aufgehoben ist, aber beim Alder Lake DDR5 Test merkt ihr an, dass die Micron Chip Kits unter Last zwar performen, aber es dann bei leichter Last Neustarts/BSODs gibt. Bei Samsung sei dies nicht zu beobachten gewesen. Die Foren sind derzeit voll von Problemen, selbst die angepriesenen RAM Geschwindigkeiten und Latenzen der einzelnen Kits zu erreichen. Das gilt auch und insbesondere für Riegel mit Samsung Chips, z.B. die G.Skill Trident Z5 6000/5600 36/40. Die Mainboard Hersteller tappen hier offenbar ebenfalls im Dunkeln und bringen teils täglich neue Test BIOSe heraus (Shamino von Asus).

Habt ihr ebenfalls solche Schwierigkeiten feststellen können? Was sagen die Hersteller von RAM und Mainboard, evtl. sogar Intel? Deutet sich hier ein systematisches Plattformdesign- oder Hardware-Problem an?

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf die Januar-Ausgabe. Weiter so!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Dezember 2021)

Mir sind keine ungewöhnlichen Stabilitätsprobleme mit den Samsung-Riegeln aufgefallen. Auch sämtliche Micron-Kits zeigten keine bedenkliche Instabilität. Soll heißen beim Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikation konnte ich keine Anormalien feststellen, die Systeme liefen ohne und mit wechselnder Last stabil. Ungewöhnlich  war allerdings, wie im Artikel beschrieben, der Umstand, dass die Kits mit Micron-Chips im übertakteten Zustand teilweise einige Minuten HCI Memtest ohne irgendeinen Fehler absolvierten, im Leerlauf unter Windows aber einen Crash herbeiführten. Normalerweise zeigt ein semi-stabil übertaktetes RAM-Kit. nachdem es den Trainingsprozess und Windows-Systemstart überstanden hat, im Leerlauf noch keine Auffälligkeiten, selbst wenn der Stabilitätstest innerhalb weniger Sekunden zahlreiche Fehler aufdeckt. Ich werde mich noch ausführlicher mit DDR5(-OC) und (In)stabilitätstests beschäftigen; spätestens wenn es um die Vorbereitung des ersten DDR5-Vergleichstests mit Wertungssystem geht.


----------



## tigra456 (24. Dezember 2021)

@Stephan konntest du XMP 1 auswählen und hast sonst nichts mehr machen müssen oder hast du Werte aus dem Asus Guide übernommen/übernehmen müssen.

Ich bin im Luxx und auf Overclock unterwegs nur um an Beta Bios zu kommen, die Besserung versprechen.
XMP 1 und fertig war mit keinem Bios bisher möglich. (Z690-F / 6000 C 36).

Musste gemäß Asus Guide die Werte für 4x  Samsung 6000 händisch übernehmen um sie mit den XMP 1 Werten stabil zum Laufen zu bewegen. Haben so 1,5 std Testmem5 mit dem Anta777 Profil überstanden.(Soll wohl sehr gut sein dieser Test ?).

Würde es daher als stabil bezeichen.

Hatte bisher nur 1x einen Bluescreen beim Booten, der sich aber nicht mehr wiederholt hat....


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Dezember 2021)

Sofern ich meine Aufzeichnungen richtig interpretiere, hatte ich beim Z690 Hero mit UEFI 0237 den Fall, dass XMP 2 (G.Skill-Subtimings) nicht zum Booten geeignet war. XMP 1 (Asus-Subtimings) lief aber bereits mit dieser alten UEFI-Version problemlos. Mit UEFI 0702 war XMP 2 dann zum Booten geeignet, allerdings lief das System damit nicht durch alle Benchmarks. XMP 1 war die stabilere und (gemäß Aida64) schnellere Wahl.

Es war mir also mit jeder UEFI-Version möglich, mit DDR5-6000/CL36 zu booten und die Einstellung dann auch ohne Stabilitätsprobleme zu nutzen.


----------



## tigra456 (25. Dezember 2021)

Okay danke. Also alles bissl komisch. Riegel Boarc CPU irgendwo liegt der Wurm bei mir und anderen warum die Riegel nicht out of the Box stabil laufen. Mit den Werten aus dem Asus Guide läuft es jetzt bei mir…


----------

